# piccino leaking



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

hi my piccino had randomly tripped my fuse breaker odd time in last couple montyhs i put it down to power surge or too much electric on my house circuit at one time. anyway i noticed steam from the inside of case when steam boiler heating up. ive opnened boiler case and noticed it starts to splutter from this nut when asteam pressure is about to start goin up from zero. and ideas. see pic please


----------



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

I have no idea. Fire off an email to Fracino?


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

will do thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

cappuccino crackers said:


> will do thanks


I think you will find it is an air release valve. Try taking it out and cleaning it, possibly in descaler.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

is the tall one behind it not the air release ???


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

That's the air release valve and will release a little steam when heating up - if it's faulty and just leaking all the time - it is part number FC135!

Andy


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

ive looked at spares catalogue and i think the code is swapped round i think the tall nut behind it is the air release it has a little pink spindle thing inside it when u look from above. the nut in question has only a circlip keeping a threaded shaft of some sort onto the bulk head.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

it splurts quite abit of water out when starting to heat up for steam. ive emailed fracino earlier no doubt theyll want it in their shop lol. thanks ill ring them in morning to order new one. is it just that little nut and a copper washer of some sort?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The tall but with the pink bit inside is the steam boiler safety valve. Air release valve is easy to replace and you should be able to do it yourself without having to send the machine in.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks. are the two tubes to right of it on the quick release elbows. do they matter which way they go. one is for steam pressure gauge, other for steam knob


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Both go from the steam boiler so don't think it makes a difference which way round they are.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

im sure put it back the way was but attack of paranoia lol


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

If you have tried just tightening it up with a spanner and it is still leaking, best off replacing it. If you need a hand with anything, give me a shout!


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

ive managed to get delivered a new air release valve and also a conversion kit which is basically a tube from the new release valve to the drip tray so any excess is then not on boiler internals. thanks coffee bean


----------

